# Waiting is the hardest part...



## stereo.pete (May 21, 2013)

This thread really has no purpose than to add some cheese with my whine. I have had two custom's on order now for about a year and I am just anxious to receive them. To all those who are on or have been on a waiting list I feel your pain. Hang in there, there is light at the end of the tunnel :beatinghead: . 

I must admit that the time invested in the actual craft of blade smithing is impressive. I have a better understanding of why these waiting lists tend to be so long. The minute a knife maker starts to rush and take short cuts, mistakes happen that can't always be corrected.

For example, this ugly knife that I've been working on has taken an estimated 13 hours of labor to get to the point of it being ready for heat treatment. There is still a ton of work left to do with this blank.


----------



## labor of love (May 21, 2013)

one time i had to wait 3 weeks for a knife i ordered from blue way. it was one of the worst experiences of my life! i couldnt imagine waiting a year for a knife.


----------



## turbochef422 (May 21, 2013)

Waiting is pretty bad but then I take some of the money for the custom and end up buying something else while I wait. Not a good idea I don't think


----------



## GlassEye (May 21, 2013)

turbochef422 said:


> Waiting is pretty bad but then I take some of the money for the custom and end up buying something else while I wait. Not a good idea I don't think



I seem to do that every time I have to wait on a knife, as well.


----------



## sachem allison (May 21, 2013)

I waited almost a year and a half for Mike d., a little less for Pierre and I've been waiting since Oct. for Eamon to make my [email protected][email protected] sayas and send me my knives back including the [email protected]#k&*g prebuy utility knife. Not that I'm bitching or anything.lol Love ya guys! bastards!


----------



## stereo.pete (May 21, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> I waited almost a year and a half for Mike d., a little less for Pierre and I've been waiting since Oct. for Eamon to make my [email protected][email protected] sayas and send me my knives back including the [email protected]#k&*g prebuy utility knife. Not that I'm bitching or anything.lol Love ya guys! bastards!



Son, I feel for you sir, I hope Eamon sends your knives back ASAP...


----------



## sachem allison (May 21, 2013)

My problem is I always tell everyone to take their time because, I'm not in a hurry.lol It's like shooting yourself in the foot.lol
I have to say though the Mike Davis, Don Nguyen, Tonu Arrak and SpikeC were definitely worth the wait. I don't know about Pierre's because I forgot to send him my addy until just a few days ago. I'm sure it will exceed my expectations also. These guys really are the s#!^.


----------



## DevinT (May 21, 2013)

It's not that easy being in a position to owe people knives either. I would love to wave a magic wand and send them all knives. At this point I wish I could work a full day on a knife.

I apologize to all those that I owe.

Hoss


----------



## stereo.pete (May 22, 2013)

DevinT said:


> It's not that easy being in a position to owe people knives either. I would love to wave a magic wand and send them all knives. At this point I wish I could work a full day on a knife.
> 
> I apologize to all those that I owe.
> 
> Hoss



Devin,

My apologies if this post came off as a rant. From my very limited knife making experience I have gained an amazing appreciation as to what it takes to make a functional knife. Focus on getting healthy for your family!


----------



## cclin (May 22, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> I waited almost a year and a half for Mike d., a little less for Pierre and I've been waiting since Oct. for Eamon to make my [email protected][email protected] sayas and send me my knives back including the [email protected]#k&*g prebuy utility knife. Not that I'm bitching or anything.lol Love ya guys! bastards!



you're not alone, Eamon have my DT ITK & Butch Harner + owe me two saya for almost 10 month now worst part is......totally no communication.:curse:Eamon, you can keep money & saya wood I sent you, just give back my knives!!


----------



## DevinT (May 22, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> Devin,
> 
> My apologies if this post came off as a rant. From my very limited knife making experience I have gained an amazing appreciation as to what it takes to make a functional knife. Focus on getting healthy for your family!



Pete, I apologize for sounding soooo serious. Knives bring out a lot of emotion in people, including myself. I've disappointed lots of people waiting for my stuff. It's also great when a guy/gal gets a knife that you've made and it's a home run. Waiting to find out how they feel about a knife can be an anxious time for a maker.

Love and respect

Hoss


----------



## sachem allison (May 22, 2013)

DevinT said:


> It's not that easy being in a position to owe people knives either. I would love to wave a magic wand and send them all knives. At this point I wish I could work a full day on a knife.
> 
> I apologize to all those that I owe.
> 
> Hoss



Devin and the other makers,

I'm not upset about the wait, so long as there is communication and for the most part everybody is great at that. When there is a hiccup and things take longer than expected it's not a big deal, if you talk to me. Hell most of the fun is the anticipation and then the actual opening of the box. What sucks is when you have a deadline and you wait and wait and it has come and gone and the maker doesn't have the courtesy to reply to a single email, pm or phone message for months at a time and then pops in and says" hey guys sorry I've been gone, I'll jump right on everything I owe you." and then dissapears for a couple of months again with no communication. I don't care how long it takes just let me know what the hell is going on. I know life gets in the way sometimes, believe me I know but, I never fail to let people know whats going on. I made a commitment and the other guy did too. Seems like sometimes I'm the only one holding up my end and it gets frustrating. That is why I don't do anymore of those refurb WIPS or post anymore of Chef's knives because, the majority of the guys who took on the commitment and made the deal with me never followed through and it has been a year or more. Its a huge disappointment. Just, communicate that's all, it takes five minutes. Devin, Your wounded and that's different and you communicated with us.
I get it things go wrong and we get busy and there are more important things in life than this forum but, when you make a commitment and promises and you don't follow up or keep them and really have no intentions too, what honor is in that. Not directed at you, Peace, brother. That's my vent.


----------



## DevinT (May 22, 2013)

I'm cool. 

Love and respect

Hoss


----------



## sachem allison (May 22, 2013)

cclin said:


> you're not alone, Eamon have my DT ITK & Butch Harner + owe me two saya for almost 10 month now worst part is......totally no communication.:curse:Eamon, you can keep money & saya wood I sent you, just give back my knives!!



I sent him over a $1000 dollars of instrument quality book matched cocobolo saya material and additional ironwood blocks on top of my Don Nguyen gyuto that I used once , the serenity pass around, a few of Chef's knives including the giant Chef De Chef that Knifeknyrd refurbed for me and possibly a few others , its been so, long I don't remember them all, I think he was going to do 10 sayas and a couple rehandles and the Will Catchsides utility prebuy. no follow up. No emails,facebook, phone calls or pm's.


----------



## cclin (May 22, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> Devin and the other makers,
> 
> I'm not upset about the wait, so long as there is communication and for the most part everybody is great at that. When there is a hiccup and things take longer than expected it's not a big deal, if you talk to me. Hell most of the fun is the anticipation and then the actual opening of the box. What sucks is when you have a deadline and you wait and wait and it has come and gone and the maker doesn't have the courtesy to reply to a single email, pm or phone message for months at a time and then pops in and says" hey guys sorry I've been gone, I'll jump right on everything I owe you." and then dissapears for a couple of months again with no communication. I don't care how long it takes just let me know what the hell is going on. I know life gets in the way sometimes, believe me I know but, I never fail to let people know whats going on. I made a commitment and the other guy did too. Seems like sometimes I'm the only one holding up my end and it gets frustrating. That is why I don't do anymore of those refurb WIPS or post anymore of Chef's knives because, the majority of the guys who took on the commitment and made the deal with me never followed through and it has been a year or more. Its a huge disappointment. Just, communicate that's all, it takes five minutes. Devin, Your wounded and that's different and you communicated with us.
> I get it things go wrong and we get busy and there are more important things in life than this forum but, when you make a commitment and promises and you don't follow up or keep them and really have no intentions too, what honor is in that. Not directed at you, Peace, brother. That's my vent.


Son, you spoke my mind... I can't agree more!!:groucho: 


sachem allison said:


> I sent him over a $1000 dollars of instrument quality book matched cocobolo saya material and additional ironwood blocks on top of my Don Nguyen gyuto that I used once , the serenity pass around, a few of Chef's knives including the giant Chef De Chef that Knifeknyrd refurbed for me and possibly a few others , its been so, long I don't remember them all, I think he was going to do 10 sayas and a couple rehandles and the Will Catchsides utility prebuy. no follow up. No emails,facebook, phone calls or pm's.



I'm sorry to hear that.....turst me, I can feel your pain!! :viking:


----------



## WillC (May 22, 2013)

I know what you mean here, but just to be clear from an outside point of view. I did not host the pre-buy. I just made the blades for Eamon, for which I have yet to be fully paid. So I too feel your pain.:sad0:






sachem allison said:


> I sent him over a $1000 dollars of instrument quality book matched cocobolo saya material and additional ironwood blocks on top of my Don Nguyen gyuto that I used once , the serenity pass around, a few of Chef's knives including the giant Chef De Chef that Knifeknyrd refurbed for me and possibly a few others , its been so, long I don't remember them all, I think he was going to do 10 sayas and a couple rehandles and the Will Catchsides utility prebuy. no follow up. No emails,facebook, phone calls or pm's.


----------



## sachem allison (May 22, 2013)

I know Will, I should have clarified, sorry.


----------



## labor of love (May 22, 2013)

cclin said:


> you're not alone, Eamon have my DT ITK & Butch Harner + owe me two saya for almost 10 month now worst part is......totally no communication.:curse:Eamon, you can keep money & saya wood I sent you, just give back my knives!!





sachem allison said:


> I sent him over a $1000 dollars of instrument quality book matched cocobolo saya material and additional ironwood blocks on top of my Don Nguyen gyuto that I used once , the serenity pass around, a few of Chef's knives including the giant Chef De Chef that Knifeknyrd refurbed for me and possibly a few others , its been so, long I don't remember them all, I think he was going to do 10 sayas and a couple rehandles and the Will Catchsides utility prebuy. no follow up. No emails,facebook, phone calls or pm's.


How long has it been since he shut off all communication with you? I those were my knives and materials,I would certainly take this issue to the next level by now.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (May 22, 2013)

+1
take it to the next lvl!


----------



## stevenStefano (May 22, 2013)

I haven't had to wait for a year or anywhere near as much as that, but I didn't find waiting to be hard at all. If a maker stays in touch with you it goes a long way, you appreciate that they have lives like everyone else and aren't robots that pump knives out


----------



## stereo.pete (May 22, 2013)

One more thing that I want to add is that I knew well in advance for about 75% of my custom orders what the wait time could be. Again my intention with this thread was not to complain just to voice my anxiousness :knight: .


----------



## Crothcipt (May 22, 2013)

Wow guys I feel your pain.


----------

